# Happy Birthday Purple.Alien.Giraffe!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jess!!!!!!!!


----------



## spork (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jess!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, PAG!  I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy B-Day.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 23, 2011)

i hope your wildest pag birthday wishes come true--happy b-day!


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Happy Birthday Jess!!!!!!!!



Shouldn't you have waited until tomorrow?  

Happy Birthday P.A.Giraffe.  

Lots of good, quality, October birthdays.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy birthday, PAG!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have to work but I'll being going to mom and dad's for dinner tomorrow. All I really want for my birthday is for the hubby to find a decent paying job so I can move down state with him. Missing him terribley.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Shouldn't you have waited until tomorrow?
> 
> Happy Birthday P.A.Giraffe.
> 
> Lots of good, quality, October birthdays.



What?  I waited all day long, finally it was the 23rd!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2011)

Lots of "activity" going on in February a few years ago, apparently.

Geez, Pag, sure hope things work out for you!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 23, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Lots of "activity" going on in February a few years ago, apparently.
> 
> Geez, Pag, sure hope things work out for you!



Well, it is winter. Activity keeps you warm. 

And thank you, I know thinga will work out, I just have to be patient and stay positive. Keeping the hubby's outlook positive is easier if I keep my own from becoming pesimistic. And he needs to stay optomistic.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy returns of day Pag!  Thinking positive thoughts for your DH's employment situation.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, PAG! May the upcoming year be full of blessings!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2011)

If it smells like a duck, and quacks like a duck, and swims like a duck, it doesn't have to be a platypus.  It just might be a PAG.

This girl would swim in the cold waters of Lake Superior when her brothers and sister were so chilled from the water, that their skin was blue.

Beyond her ability to thrive in the cold water, she has brought joy and light into my home ever since she came home for the first time.  

Not to brag, because this is not bragging.  Everywhere we went with our baby girl, people spontaneously wanted to give her gifts, and would buy her things from the store shelves.  She had such an infectious joy about her.  And many years later, she hasn't changed, except, people don't spontaneously buy her gifts anymore.

The only person that could care for you more than me is you hubby.  At least, that better be the case, and I know it is.

Seeeeeya; D.O.D (that's dear old dad)


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2011)

aww, it's heartwarming to see how proud our chief is of his children.

happy birthday, jess. your wish for your hubby is so humble that i hope you get that and so much more, all so well deserved.


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Hope it was a good one and all your wishes come true.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I love being a part of the DC family.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry it's late but I hope you had a great birthday...
May you be blessed with many more!!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'm actually celebrating today with the folks.


----------

